
Setup an Nginx reverse proxy for your Docker containers - ryancp
https://ryanpharis.com/setup-an-nginx-reverse-proxy-for-your-docker-containers/
======
cbanek
If you're going this far, why not just use kubernetes, and the nginx-ingress
controller?

------
eboyjr
I have had great success with docker-gen which allows me to generate nginx
configuration so that I can reload automatically.

~~~
ryancp
Thanks for the tip. I hadn't heard about docker-gen. Looks like something that
could be very useful.

------
opsroller
Doing it wrong 101...

~~~
brimstedt
No idea if you're right or not, would you mind to elaborate?

